# 1 male = 2 females?



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm kind of interested in breeding my Betta. He will be living in a 10g fish tank pretty soon, so I'm wondering, do you always have to have 2 females with one male? Can you have just one female?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

NO NO NO!!!! You CAN NOT put them together. They're called fighting fish for a reason. Your females may kill your boy and then kill each other. Research breeeding ALOT before getting into it...also get a breeding pair...from a breeder not a pet store.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks I've decided not to breed Bettas until I've done ALOT more research on the subject, if I try to breed them at all. If it were possible to leave a male and female Betta in the same tank all the time I might eventually go for it but since you can't I probably wont.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yeah I've had them live together for up to 2 weeks. Within that time they either bred or shreded each other. It's not difficult to breed them it just takes patience and definately a supervisor (bettas are worse than teenagers when it comes to dating .....sad thing is I am a teen XD). The website in my signature will give you some good info on how I breed my bettas.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

MrVampire181 said:


> Yeah I've had them live together for up to 2 weeks. Within that time they either bred or shreded each other. It's not difficult to breed them it just takes patience and definately a supervisor (bettas are worse than teenagers when it comes to dating .....sad thing is I am a teen XD). The website in my signature will give you some good info on how I breed my bettas.


Dominnic, you are too funny! lol You just gave me my laugh for ther day! :lol:


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have kept males and females together in a 10 gallon aquarium..
My set up was a 10 gal aquarium with 1) bushy nose pleco max size 6'', 1) male VT betta, and 5) female VT bettas..

There was 6) female bettas but she was super aggresive and would fight as soon as she was in the aquarium. It just depends on how bad there attitude is.
Also as soon as I took the male out the females would start to fight a little here and there, The male betta kept all the females in check he ran the tank, and there was 5 of them so he never just picked on one. He had 5 to choose from so he would go at one then another one would catch his eye. So he never picked on one to where there tail got messed up. And as soon as the females would start to go at it a little bit he will run them off he will keep everything in control..... This is the only way I have been able to keep male and females..

I have raised spawns that had male and females grow up in 29 gallon and you just pick out the trouble makers here and there,, And thats had male and females in it and as the males reach adult hood you slowly have to take them out.. 
Pretty much some can be together and some not.. It all depends on the fish and how planted the tank is so theres places to hide..


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

i have 3 females with one male and they get along just fine


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bettas are unpredictable and you never know how long it will be before all heck breaks loose.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Um, germanchick, this thread is 7 months old. Please don't revive old threads. Thanks.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you, Baylee.


----------

